# It’s time to sell our GTO



## 69GTODave (Nov 16, 2015)

It’s time to sell our GTO. If you want to know how a GTO came from the factory, look at this one(VIN 212379R128586). It had 44 miles when we bought it fifty years ago. Everything that came new I have, including the distributer with points and the AM radio. The 400cc motor was rebuilt and has about 35,000 and the 400 transmission has about 45,000 miles. Until 1989 this was my main car. The rear main seal was replaced recently with neoprene instead of a rope (I hate oil leaks). The original rear end has about 500 miles on the ring a pinion (3.36 to 1). The body has been restored twice each time with the original color of limelight green and it has very little rust but needs paint again. It has new seat covers and head rest. The aftermarket cruse can be removed if you don’t want it in minutes. 

What do you think it is worth?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice history on the car. The car looks to need work for someone who is willing to continue the investment, but it is all there, numbers matching, and complete. If you still have the Protecto-Plate, and original documents, that is a plus.

Prices are hard to nail down. No photos of the underneath and it depends if you are in the "rust belt" how well the frame/floors have held up. Looks like rust under that vinyl top and it appears to show water staining on the passenger side carpet/air vent up under the dash (?) which may indicate some floor issues. So if I had to throw out a figure, I'd say 16-18K and see what offers you get. :thumbsup:


----------



## 69GTODave (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you for your input. I probably should replace the vinyl roof and pant it. I think I am in the wrong area of this post.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

69GTODave said:


> It’s time to sell our GTO. If you want to know how a GTO came from the factory, look at this one(VIN 212379R128586). It had 44 miles when we bought it fifty years ago. Everything that came new I have, including the distributer with points and the AM radio. The 400cc motor was rebuilt and has about 35,000 and the 400 transmission has about 45,000 miles. Until 1989 this was my main car. The rear main seal was replaced recently with neoprene instead of a rope (I hate oil leaks). The original rear end has about 500 miles on the ring a pinion (3.36 to 1). The body has been restored twice each time with the original color of limelight green and it has very little rust but needs paint again. It has new seat covers and head rest. The aftermarket cruse can be removed if you don’t want it in minutes.
> 
> What do you think it is worth?


Do yourself a favor clean the hell out of the car and in the engine comparment clean the rust and paint the black. Its easy to do just time. My guess is $50-$60k maybe more if you really get it looking good. Its like an old house fix it up and you get a bit more. Have you checked out BAT? Best place to sell a car, $99 for seller, buyer pays shipping and premium. And they sell fast. Unlike Ebay.
My rear seal is leaky do you temember what it cost? I read the crank has to be taken out. Did they?
Thanks
DR


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

A/C car too. My guess as is after a good detailing 25--30k

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm with Jim on this one. The paint is really hurting this car and the corrosion issues around the rear bumper and possibly elsewhere, really brings the value down. 18-20 K. If you do some cheap bodywork and paint maybe 25K. But I wouldn't put any big money into it. The vinyl roof issue is going to be expensive. If there's rust under the vinyl you can guarantee lots of body work. Even with a clean body and good paint it will be hard to get 35K. 
You know where the big money is at, Judges, RA engines, and four speeds. 
I would start at 25 as is, and see where it leads you.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Dave I agree with the guys sell it as is for 25k. Would not go crazy on big things a little details would not hurt.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Damn did anyone notice this started over a year ago???


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm seeing a lot of that lately. Not only on this site but others Vertiscope controls. The opening page (recommended for you) is the problem and I wish it would go away. If I want to read about something I'll do a search for it. 

But dragging up posts that are 10-20 years old is not a productive use of my Barcalounger time. 😴


----------

